# Persian: Thanks to all who were on this train



## danios

Dear all.

I would like to have a farsi translation of :

Thanks to all who were on this train

I am making a short movie about the transasia train I took from Ankara to Tehran, and I would like to add this line in the end.

thank you,


----------



## Jervoltage

Hi,
 و سپاس از همه ی کسانی که در این قطار بودند​ 
va sepās az hame-ye kasāni ke dar in ghatār budand.

Seeing that you're going to put this at the end, I added و (and) there.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ va sipaas bah.....?


----------



## Jervoltage

QURESHPOR said:


> ^ va sipaas bah.....?



No, only از works there.


----------



## Qureshpor

Jervoltage said:


> No, only از works there.


I might be mistaken but based on your sentence it appears to me as if all the people on the train are expressing their gratitude. I thought one person wanted to express gratitude to all the people who were on the train.


----------



## Jervoltage

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> I thought one person wanted to express gratitude to all the people who were on the train.



Yes, that is the case. This might help:

Thank you = ممنون/تشکر/سپاس از شما


----------



## Qureshpor

Jervoltage said:


> Yes, that is the case. This might help:
> 
> Thank you = ممنون/تشکر/سپاس از شما


Thank you. How would it be if the people in the train were expressing their gratitude to someone.


----------



## Jervoltage

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Thank you. How would it be if the people in the train were expressing their gratitude to someone.



سپاس/تشکر سرنشینان قطار از کسی
سپاس/تشکر از کسی از طرف سرنشینان قطار


----------



## searcher123

danios said:


> (...)Thanks to all who were on this train(...)


In a normal conversation we will not clarify the transport vehicle (i.e. train, car, airplane, etc.) Just simply say:

از تمام مسافريني/كساني كه در اين سفر با ما بودند متشكرّيم/ممنونيم


----------



## danios

I'm impressed with all the replies, thanks a lot!

I think I will use the first one from Jervoltage. I wonder is it correct to start with 'va' ? It is not part of a larger text,  it is written as the credits, will this make any difference?


----------



## Jervoltage

danios said:
			
		

> I think I will use the first one from Jervoltage. I wonder is it correct to start with 'va' ? It is not part of a larger text,  it is written as the credits, will this make any difference?



That was just a suggestion. If you were to put this right at the end, it'd be like saying "and (in the end) thanks to... ." You can delete it.


----------



## darush

Jervoltage said:


> Hi,
> و سپاس از همه ی کسانی که در این قطار بودند​
> va sepās az hame-ye kasāni ke dar in ghatār budand.
> 
> Seeing that you're going to put this at the end, I added و (and) there.



بهتر نیست بگیم : با سپاس؟
Baa sepaas..


----------



## Jervoltage

darush said:
			
		

> بهتر نیست بگیم : با سپاس؟
> Baa sepaas..



Both are fine, with or without با.


----------



## marrish

I had a similar question here:


seitt said:


> خیلی ممنون برای اصلاح مفید!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marrish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oughtn't it to be از instead of براي here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> searcher123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. براي is correct, albeit the best is به خاطر.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It appears that I confused the adressee with the object of the thanks. Do I understand it right now?


----------



## Jervoltage

marrish said:
			
		

> I had a similar question here:
> It appears that I confused the adressee with the object of the thanks. Do I understand it right now?



Yes, that's right.


----------



## marrish

Jervoltage said:


> Yes, that's right.


_برای جواب از شما سپاس گذارام۔_


----------



## Jervoltage

marrish said:
			
		

> برای جواب از شما سپاس گذارام۔



خواهش می کنم. D:

راستی «سپاسگزار» (با ز) نوشته می شه.


----------



## marrish

Thanks again aaqaa-ye-Jervoltage SaaHib.


----------

